# make buildworld breaks for 7.1



## cbes (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

1) I'm using cvsup to sync my cvs repository. Even changed my source from a local cvsup to the main cvsup just in case the local cvsup source is corrupt (very unlikely).
2) Using cvs to checkout sources to /usr/src, specifying correct revision.
2) Using the *exact* same method to build for 8.0-CURRENT (HEAD) or 7.0-RELEASE (RELENG_7_0) - NO PROBLEM.
3) Trying to build 7.1-RELEASE (RELENG_7_1) gives me the error listed below. Clearly the directory /usr/src/games/fortune/ is not available. Upon inspection there is no 'games' in /usr/src.

:q

Anyone have any idea what is happening here? As I said - it works correct for RELENG_7_0 and HEAD....

Thanks!

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1.2: bootstrap tools
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  INSTALL="sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh"  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  WORLDTMP=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp  VERSION="FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p8 i386 700055"  MAKEFLAGS="-m /usr/src/tools/build/mk  TARGET_ARCH=i386 TARGET=i386 -D NO_CLEAN -m /usr/src/share/mk" make -f Makefile.inc1  DESTDIR=  BOOTSTRAPPING=700055  -DWITHOUT_HTML -DWITHOUT_INFO -DNO_LINT -DWITHOUT_MAN  -DWITHOUT_NLS -DNO_PIC -DWITHOUT_PROFILE -DNO_SHARED  -DNO_CPU_CFLAGS -DNO_WARNS -DNO_CTF bootstrap-tools
===> games/fortune/strfile (obj,depend,all,install)
cd: can't cd to /usr/src/games/fortune/strfile
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
+ exit 1
+ umount /dev
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/release.


----------



## trev (Jan 16, 2009)

I have no problem building the world on 7.1-STABLE.

Does /usr/src/games/fortune/strfile exist in your source tree?

trev@phenom [/home/trev] $ ls -l /usr/src/games/fortune/strfile
total 24
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel    210 Feb 24  2005 Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   5099 Feb 18  2005 strfile.8
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  11563 Feb 18  2005 strfile.c
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   2813 Feb 18  2005 strfile.h


----------



## cbes (Jan 16, 2009)

thx trev, I have no problem building 7.1 STABLE either....
No, the complete /usr/src/games directory is missing...

So to sum up - problem in cvs repository.
If I export (or checkout) HEAD, RELENG_7, RELENG_7_0 sources, I can build it - no problem, but if I export (or checkout) RELENG_7_1, the /usr/games directory is missing... and I get the problem as reported.

A workaround probably would be to 'fix' the sources by exporting the RELENG_7 src/games directory, and put it in the exported RELENG_7_1 source tree before I build it...
But I actually would like to do a 'make release'. I'll try and fix the sources as described above after it breaks, and then do a 'make rerelease'? It might work, might not....


----------



## Weaseal (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are missing files from your source tree, I'd re-run csup or svn, whichever you are running.  Also, try other mirrors (more than 1 public one, and definitely stay off local ones till you get this resolved).


----------



## cbes (Jan 16, 2009)

I have rerun cvsup - I'll do it again over the weekend. How do you get the sources from svn? That might be the correct thing to do since svn is replacing cvs (at FreeBSD) it seems. I searched at FreeBSD but no documentation about it yet...


----------



## brd@ (Jan 16, 2009)

At this point and for the foreseeable future, continue using cvsup. There is no reason for a normal user to use SVN.


----------



## cbes (Jan 16, 2009)

cbes said:
			
		

> thx trev, I have no problem building 7.1 STABLE either....
> No, the complete /usr/src/games directory is missing...
> 
> So to sum up - problem in cvs repository.
> ...



I meant /usr/src/games directory, not /usr/games directory


----------



## cbes (Jan 16, 2009)

brd@ said:
			
		

> At this point and for the foreseeable future, continue using cvsup. There is no reason for a normal user to use SVN.



Might it be enough reason if cvsup is not doing it for you anymore like the problem I have now?


----------

